# Attaching backing question for a newbie



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

YouTube can teach you anything you need to know and much more


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Correct. Youtube will have the info needed. Just remember to keep it simple. Hopefully you will get some fish that will take you into your backing. That's why the backing to flyline knot is the most critical element. You need a knot that is strong and small to go through the rod guides without hanging up.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Use a uni knot to tie your backing to the reel then loop to loop the backing to fly line using surgeons knot. When you wind backing on make sure its tight and even. You can put your fly line on first and measure how wide it is then when you put your backing on you can leave the room for the fly line.
Others may have a better way to do this.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Before I had a "winder" I'd put a pencil through the backing spool and then hold it with my toes  
pass the line through the first guide on my rod and wind away...


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I use the uni but go around the spool twice before tying the uni


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mro said:


> Before I had a "winder" I'd put a pencil through the backing spool and then hold it with my toes
> pass the line through the first guide on my rod and wind away...


Still put backing on with reel on 1\2 rod then use a cloth to hold line tight to wind it on. I'm old...school


----------



## tntarpon (Jan 4, 2020)

On most of the reels, but not all, if you put the backing on up to where the screw hole holding on the reel handle starts, you will have ample room for the fly line. Make a loop for the loop to loop attachment to the fly line with a triple surgeons knot for most freshwater set ups. For saltwater, do a loop with a bimini twist for a little extra insurance.


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

Arbor knot backing to reel, wrap around twice. Loop to loop type backing to fly line connection (good reason to learn Bimini twist for me). Definitely something you can do at home with your reel, backing, a pencil, and your feet.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I like to wrap some Teflon plumbers tape around the arbor of my reels before adding backing or braided line on spinners. Won't leave a residue, comes off easily and gives the backing/line something to "bite" into. I use a uni knot and an old rod butt with short blank/guide as my line winder, spooling through damp cloth to really pack it on. You can usually find an old rod (bait caster will work for everything) at flea markets, yard sales or pawn shops and it's definitely cheaper than some of the fancy line winders and more compact for storage.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Tie your loop for the line large enough to pass your fly line through while still on the spool.


----------



## mpk1996 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah. I just did this. YouTube how to attach the backing to the reel (arbor knot). Then I attached my reel to just the butt section of my rod (to make it easier to reel). Put a pencil or something through the hole in the backing spool. Put the spool on the floor and held it forward with my feet. The just reeling the backing on.

when I had what I wanted on. YouTube a Bimini knot.
All done


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

No need for winders or toes.

Wind on the fly line and measure the space left as mentioned by Permitchaser
Place the spool of backing in a bowl/box/pot etc.
Run the line through the pages of a book. (You may need to Google the word "book" and go to an antique shop to find one)
Place something(s) fairly heavy on the book.
Run the backing through the butt section guides.
Use any of the knots mentioned above
Reel on as much backing as needed.

Post script - Fly fish for 5-10 years and pray every night and twice on Sunday for a fish to rip all of that backing off except the last 10ft...

Enjoy.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

The book thing works. If you haven’t bought backing yet, consider hollow core braid. I’m using 65# and doing the knot-less loops (youtube again).


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Backing ?

we don’t need no stinking backing.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Backing ?
> 
> we don’t need no stinking backing.


never seen it?


----------



## rks36 (Mar 6, 2021)

You should be able to look up on the internet what size and how much backing you need on your reel, and you can connect the backing to the reel by going around the spool twice with the backing and tying a uni knot


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> never seen it?


Honestly, I've only ever seen mine once.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

kjnengr said:


> Honestly, I've only ever seen mine once.


You need to fish for jacks more. Backing comes out pretty fast...


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> You need to fish for jacks more. Backing comes out pretty fast...


I do need to fish more for jacks. This guy tried but still didn't show me my backing. I'm guessing I set my drag tighter and fight them harder than most.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Back to the original topic..... I recently spooled up a new Tibor Gulfstream with 60 lb Threadlock backing. I had my daughter put tension on the spool of backing and I reeled the backing on the like Jose did here. It was tiring because it took a lot of backing to fill the reel, but it was not difficult at all.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I recommend purple or lime green backing……it’s the bomb.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I recommend purple or lime green backing……it’s the bomb.



I forget, which one is for distance, and which one is for accuracy? I need the combo backing.


----------

